# Powerbook G4 - potential logic board failure



## Pingu UK (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi everyone. 

Background: Late 2007, my Powerbook G4 (Aluminium) ceased to function properly (booting it up resulted in a blank screen followed by three beeps and simultaneous flashing). A failed logic board was the culprit. Thankfully it was under the final year of its extended warranty. If it had not of been, I would have faced paying a hefty sum of approximately £600, though I&#8217;m sure the cost of repair was more, perhaps £800.  

A few days ago, the same thing happened again. Now it is out of warranty. The laptop is a little more than 4 years old. I do not know for certain that the problem is logic board related, but, given the potential cost of diagnosis and repair on top of the laptop&#8217;s age, I cannot see the justification in repairing it. 

Other than recover what I can from the Hard Drive, I&#8217;m at a loss as to what to do with it now. All suggestions are welcome. I&#8217;d rather not have to attempt a &#8216;DIY&#8217; repair job on it though. 

Apologies if I have posted this in the wrong thread. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 7, 2009)

Three beeps means that no RAM banks passed memory testing. 

If a RAM card is installed in the upper expansion slot (if not, skip to next step), remove it and restart. 
 If symptom does not repeat, replace RAM card. 
 If symptom repeats, replace RAM in lower RAM slot with known-good and 
compatible RAM card and restart. If symptom repeats, the logic board is bad. 

If a RAM card is not installed in the upper expansion slot, replace RAM in lower RAM slot with known-good and compatible RAM card and restart. 
 If symptom repeats, your logic board is bad.

That's pretty much all you can do.


----------



## Pingu UK (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks DeltaMac,

Everything is running as normal. Oddly, all it took was for me to remove the sole RAM card from the lower slot, and put it back in again. Not sure what to make of that. 

If you think it's well advised, I will now buy a second RAM card for the upper expansion slot to back-up the first.

Thanks again for your help. 

Regards, Pingu.


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 9, 2009)

Some PowerBook G4s had problems with the memory slots, and that may have been the reason for your first repair. If that was completed by Apple, and you have a failure again, then Apple MIGHT offer to repair again, even if you are now out of warranty.

No guarantee on that actually happening, but if you have that problem again, you should call AppleCare, and tell them about your problem. You can also contact Apple's customer support (different from AppleCare)


----------



## Pingu UK (Mar 10, 2009)

I think you're right about the memory slot. The laptop has been working on and off lately.

Received a new RAM card today - both the new and old work in the upper slot, but neither works in the lower slot. Costly to repair? Might be too optimistic to think Apple will repair it for free.


----------



## Pingu UK (Mar 10, 2009)

Found this: maybe Apple will help?

http://www.macnn.com/articles/07/05/14/powerbook.g4.failure.woes/


----------



## ora (Mar 10, 2009)

Hmmn, have you looked in the slot. A bit of careful cleaning with a can of compressed air may help if its a bit of dust in the slot, maybe worth a go.

Just use short bursts and ALWAYS keep the can right side up or you risk spraying propellant into the machine. Oh and the standard "always backup first" advice applies


----------



## Pingu UK (Mar 10, 2009)

Tried that, thanks for the suggestion though. 

To be honest, unless Apple will do it for free, I'm not overly concerned about repairing the lower slot, especially if it's costly to do so.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 10, 2009)

Apple should do it for free, if you're polite and persistent.  Reference the articles about the known problems with the lower RAM slot failing.

Apple should offer you an out-of-warranty repair for free.  If not, leave and take the computer to a different Apple Authorized Service Provider (preferably, an Apple Store).


----------



## Pingu UK (Mar 10, 2009)

Not sure who to call though; the only relevant number I can find (from: http://www.apple.com/uk/support/contact/) is Apple's technical support line, which, because my Mac is out of warranty, I would have to purchase per-incident support at £35, to use.  

There are no Apple store Genius Bars within a reasonable distance from where I live either.


----------



## Pingu UK (Mar 10, 2009)

Just found this: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2164#faq1

Memory Slot Repair Extension Program which *ended on July 24, 2008*.

Argh! Will still have a go.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 10, 2009)

Like I said, persistence, patience and courtesy will get you far with Apple... good luck!


----------

